# PC 690 Plunge Base problem.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I picked up a new (used) router yesterday. Was out looking for hand planes, but couldn't pass up the deal on this one. 

It does have a problem though, the plunge action sticks something terrible. The downward motion works reasonably well, but does seem to catch just a bit. Releasing the plunge lock though -- there is about a 5% chance that the plunge will rise to the top of the base. I have to push downwards again (numerous times) and finally it will manage to push the base all the way out.

I'm going to tear it down tomorrow and see if I can find anything obvious, but thought I'd ask here if anyone has anything specific for me to look for.

TIA


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Sounds like the router needs a good cleaning.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Disassemble the router to get to the slide tubes. Clean them with very fine steel wool or scotchbrite and reassemble.
Do not lube the tubes as this will cause them to collect dust and stick again.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the cleaning notes. That will get taken care of tomorrow.

I did find one small note relating to the lock nut at the bottom of the stop screw, and that the stop screw should not extend beyond the lock nut or be tight against the base housing as it will cause binding.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

I have a 690 with the plunge base and have never had the problem you describe. I use it as a hand router and it has never been upside-down in a table. If it was used in a table then the dust issue could still be the problem.

I do have 3 1/2 HP Sears router in my table and it gets dust in it from being inverted and it has similar problems and needs to be cleaned out. For a while it was like every other month until I plugged up the tube holes with corks now it is about one a year. Taking the springs out sure made it nicer to use. Thanks Router Workshop!

BTW (by the way) a coat of paste wax works wonders on slides, tabletops, etc. I try to get carnauba and put on a couple of coats. Things slide and don’t rust when waxed.

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

So Snowshoe what did you find the problem to be?

Ed


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Ended up having to help my sister get her new laptop setup, so that involved having dinner and visiting with some friends of theirs from Iowa.
Took up most of the day and I never got out to the shed to look at it, maybe tonight or tomrrow.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

reible said:


> So Snowshoe what did you find the problem to be?
> 
> Ed


Cleaning up the spring tubes was the ticket.  

Works smooth as silk now.

Thanks.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Snowshoe said:


> Cleaning up the spring tubes was the ticket.
> 
> Works smooth as silk now.
> 
> Thanks.


That's what we like to here!

Ed


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Now to order the couple of parts that were missing (pointer and knob for the depth rod) and I'm all set. Pieced together a 693PK kit from ebay and local pawn shops.


----------



## Putzger (Sep 13, 2004)

Snowshoe said:


> Now to order the couple of parts that were missing (pointer and knob for the depth rod) and I'm all set. Pieced together a 693PK kit from ebay and local pawn shops.


I've never been able to find anything even close to a "bargain" at any of the several hundred Pawn Shops that seem to line our local streets -- I sure do hope to heck you're able to get the deals and keep a grip on how much gets invested in that setup  (Sam's Club has some of the brand new 693 PKs on the shelves for about $183 right now. )


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Putzger said:


> I've never been able to find anything even close to a "bargain" at any of the several hundred Pawn Shops that seem to line our local streets -- I sure do hope to heck you're able to get the deals and keep a grip on how much gets invested in that setup  (Sam's Club has some of the brand new 693 PKs on the shelves for about $183 right now. )


I can understand not being able to find bargains on PC routers in the second hand shops. This one just popped up while I was on a search for hand planes. Got the motor, plunge base and plastic carrying case for $49.00. I believe it was reduced due to the plung base being gummed up and not working properly.

I had already gotten a fixed base off ebay for $20 to round out the set.

Finding 'any' sort of router in the shops around here has been a challenge, the home building market is in a boom in this area right now and any sort of woodworking tools are hard to come across. Any searching for second hand tools takes a lot of patience and continual searching.


----------

